# Puppy doesn't like the cold



## hollys_daddy (Dec 9, 2011)

Our puppy Holly is 12 weeks old, and we've been walking her for about 1 mile in the evenings to get her some exercise before bedtime, and it seems to tire her out and help her sleep.

But last night, it was about 38 degrees here in NC, and after about 1/4 mile, she started tugging on the leash to head back home. Tried to encourage her for a block or so, but she was insistent, so we headed back to the house. My wife thinks it was the cold, because that was the first cold night we've had here, and I think she was right. Well, she was hyper for the rest of the evening, as you'd predict, despite a lot of indoor play. 

What should we do? The doggie outerwear at Petsmart looks more like a fashion accessory than something that would keep her warm - any ideas? Thanks in advance.
Vince


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Get her a cheap fleece dog jacket that may be a little on the big side (try Marshalls/TJ Maxx). It will keep her warm enough to enjoy your nighttime walks and won't be too expensive because she's just gonna grow out of it! She's only 12 weeks old - it's prime growth spurt time!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm going to find on craigslist a treadmill somebody bought thinking they'd really use it and now have to sell it brand new'ish for cheap cheap. Put that in the spare room and have him run on that while i do core/pushups/squats...ect....


esp for the rainy season in Florida.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

You could try a jacket, but I think she'll get used to it (probably easier than she will a jacket, lol). Just keep taking her out! If she gets chilly, pick up the pace or take her somewhere she can run off leash on her own.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We bought Riley a cheap jacket from Petsmart and it keeps her very warm. I've noticed that when we walk quickly Riley doesn't need a jacket because she heats up naturally. Try setting a faster pace for your walks and don't let her just stroll. It's usually in the upper 30s when we walk Riley and as long as we move fast enough she doesn't get cold.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 12 week old male pup. He didn't like the cold or the snow the first time he went out but after a few goes at it now I can't get him to come in...

I am sure it is alot colder here in Ottawa (It has been at least 0 degrees celsius the past few days) Just keep taking her out.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

We're in Ottawa also!

We got Magnus in Jan 2010 (at 9.5 weeks) on one of the coldest days of the winter. All that winter, he'd put the breaks on at the door if he felt it was too cold. As soon as I'd put his coat on, he'd be happy to go for a walk. 

Last year, I'd only put his coat on if we were walking and it was windy. If we were going to the park to play with other dogs, no coat.

This year so far, same thing - we go out every day so he's has become acclimatized.

Happy Trails!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

We are in Ottawa also and Lui seems to be adapting to the cold ok as long as he is moving. 

In the next few weeks I am going to get him a coat from the below link, and Ottawa based company. These jackets look like they are very good quality, if they last the first few outings they shoudl last for quite some time. 

http://www.chillydogs.ca/


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I second the recommendation for Chilly dogs. http://chillydogs.ca

We got the fleece coat for Pippa (she is 6 months) for the winter and it works great. AND, she really doesn't mind wearing it, especially for walks around the neighborhood. We also got her the winter coat for when it gets really cold here in Massachusetts. 

I emailed back and forth with the owner and she was super helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I keep hearing all these great things about the Chilly Dogs coats. Do they go over the dog's head when you put them on?

For some reason, Sophie doesn't like anything going over her head. I recently made a mistake by taking her to Petco to get her a light raincoat. The one they carried had to be put on over her head...I think Sophie forever will run from yellow rain coats!

This is what we have for Sophie, and she is really warm and comfy in it and doesn't mind putting it on: https://teckelklub.com/products/the-trench


----------



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

I really like the Ruff Wear gear. I have the older style rain coat the hiking boots, the web master harness and approach pack for backpacking and hiking. For winter we have the Cloud Chaser.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Cloud-Chaser-Soft-Shell-Jacket?sc=2&category=12

Not cheep but I keep it in very good shape and will sell it on eBay when he outgrows it.

We also did what Looney wants to do with a tread mill. He loves it. We taught him using a kong filled with peanut butter and slowly added speed until he got used to running on it.

It's in the basement, my wife will do laundry and sew while he runs and licks.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Chilly Dog coats are awesome!

They go over the head very easily. Done in a matter of seconds - even faster if you hold a treat on the other side.

I've found they are the easiest to put on of all the jackets I've tried. Magnus' is for when it gets really cold - it's fleece-lined, etc. I believe they make lighter ones also.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

you know its cold when that tail goes right under, makes me chuckle a bit... poor things. We have Chilly dog coats for both our V's. I have some pics if you want but their website shows it pretty good. I know it sounds really crazy to spend that much on a coat but id say its well worth if you are outside in the cold alot. We go for cold hikes with our V's and let them wear it for a while and usually take them off once they really get going. The temp ratings on them are -10 to -40 Degrees Celsius. what i like most about them is unlike most coats their belly does not get wet from the snow. We tried other coats and wet freezing dripping bellies is not the greatest thing. The coats also have a few reflective areas on them and a breeze to put on.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Our dogs have Chilly Coats they are awesome! Easy to put on and take off....keep them warm outside....and the lady who runs the place its great! 

We ordered Lincolns when he was still a puppy and he grew right into it....fits great now.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> i'm going to find on craigslist a treadmill somebody bought thinking they'd really use it and now have to sell it brand new'ish for cheap cheap


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/01/vizslas-like-treadmills.html

Keeping a Vizsla active on a day of terrible weather.

Happy trails or treadmills.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> > i'm going to find on craigslist a treadmill somebody bought thinking they'd really use it and now have to sell it brand new'ish for cheap cheap
> 
> 
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/01/vizslas-like-treadmills.html
> ...


How do you train a V to use the treadmill? My parents have one & I'd like to get Riley started on it now when she is young (just walking, of course).


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> How do you train a V to use the treadmill? My parents have one & I'd like to get Riley started on it now when she is young


Have Riley watch you do it first and act really like you are having a wonderful time. Talk to Riley as you are walking. Then with a lot of treats in your hand and with Riley on a short leash place him on the treadmill with it off. Treat. Then you get on and walk. Then put Riley back on with short leash and turn on for 5 seconds and then turn off. Treat. Then 15 seconds. Treat. Be very excited as Riley is on it and walking. After a while Riley will do it by himself. Having Bailey and Chloe in the room, it became a game for them on who was going to get to get on the treadmill.

Now though I walk the dogs in the rain and cold. The dogs are tough enough, it was me that had to toughen up.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/old-closed-road-works-in-rain.html

Let's go walking the hills one day soon.

Happy trails and treadmills.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! We tried the treadmill and got her to walk for 4 minutes on it! I must admit, the treadmill is more for ME to keep warm. 

We're going to try to make it to the V walk this Sunday, so maybe we will see you there!


----------

